# R W C 2007



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just watching the French against a very weak Namibia, the crowd cheering as if France were 70 points up over Australia







Namibia weren't helped by the French (sorry "Irish") referee Alain Rolland who sent off a Namibian forward. Not enjoying it as neither the crowd nor the French players are showing the Namibians any respect.

The All Blacks on the other hand against Portugal gave their opponents a great deal of respect despite scoring over 100 points against them. Graham Henry's comments after the game summed it up for me "We showed our skills and treated the other side with a great deal of dignity" well said IMO. The Portuguese, with only three professional players, were committed and dogged and deserved a great deal of credit for scoring an excellent forwards try against New Zealand. I really enjoyed the game despite the score.

Ireland 14 - 10 Georgia .... a very enjoyable game ..... boy are those Georgians tough guys .... they bullied the Irish forwards and were very unlucky not to win, missed kicks and the video referee costing them the game. They played a simple game and did the basics very well, the Irish didn't have an answer, they deserved their lap of honour after the game. Not bad for a country with only 300 registered players.

Tonga 19 - 15 Samoa .... the Tongans coming out on top in the battle of the islands, I expected a game full of big hits but in truth the first half was more like a game of chess with both sides scared of making a mistake. Tonga held on despite being down to 13 men, a good effort IMO.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Haven't watched a game yet, I will take some notice when the groups are finished however there looks to be good crowd figures throughout which is nice.









I reckon Englands truly abysmal showings are down to the being embarrassed, I would be if I had to wear this. How is the opposition going to be in awe of team looking like they off to a gayboy convention?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

> The Tongans had planned to take to the field with their hair dyed green to thank an Irish bookmaker for supporting them financially in France.
> 
> But the International Rugby Board says that would constitute advertising and has ordered Tonga not to go ahead with the publicity stunt.












What was their number 7 going to do? Paint his head?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Robert said:


> > The Tongans had planned to take to the field with their hair dyed green to thank an Irish bookmaker for supporting them financially in France.
> >
> > But the International Rugby Board says that would constitute advertising and has ordered Tonga not to go ahead with the publicity stunt.
> 
> ...


Wear a green hat


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Scotland 18 - 16 Italy

Poor game; Italy's indiscipline and missed kicks cost them the win, Scotland didn't look convincing at all. Scotland to face either Argentina or France in the quarter-finals .... they will need to raise their game.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Agreed - the only good thing that came out of it is Scotland can play a lot better but will they? Still kept up their record of getting to the quarter finals which is not bad for a country with 2 Pro clubs







I actually hope they get to play France as we have a habit of beating them when they least expect it. Argentina would grind us into the ground.

Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well the Pool matches are over and I think it has been the best Pool stage of any RWC.

The junior nations have really come on leaps and bounds, Fiji, Tonga and Georgia especially and an honourable mention must go to Portugal and the USA.

I have just watched the USA v Springboks a very enjoyable game with some great rugby on both sides and a couple of fantastic tries by the Eagles, I didn't think I would ever see Habana get skinned!! Young Takudzwa Ngwenya an immigrant from Zimbabwe left Habana for dead concluding a move that started on the Eagles' own 5 metre line and included one of the best hand-offs (rarely used these days) I have seen for ages.

Portugal showed real passion and ability and were able to stand up to the major teams physically, the junior countries have come a long way in their strength and fitness.

Georgia have been a revelation, from a country with only 8 rugby pitches and 300 registered players they gave Ireland and Argentina one hell of a fright and should have beaten Ireland. Nice to read that the President of Georgia is going to help fund the game in the country and build a national rugby stadium.

The Pacific islanders of Fiji and Tonga were a revalation, have Fiji finally got the hang of the 15 man game? Their physical commitment was outstanding. And Tonga, perhaps one of the best back-rows of the tournament, the No.8 Maka was outstanding.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I played against Takudzwa Ngwenya in a Dallas 7s tournament a couple of years back. He's small, but blindingly fast and very tough. But he has hands like stone: he left two tries on the ground in the Eagles' loss to Munster in Chicago in August. He's done the same a few times in RWC pool play. Glad the USA sussed out that handing him the ball is probably the best way to put him away, lol!

I agree about Maka - a superb #8 with a work rate the equal of any of the top men in the game. I also love this next generation of Lomu's we're seeing: Tuilagi, Vaka, etc. - even the Eagles have our own in Salesi Sika.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well I decided to go out and play a round of golf rather than stay in and watch England get thumped









Luckily I did set the tv to record so will watch later.

What odds on England getting dicked in the semis?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Well I decided to go out and play a round of golf rather than stay in and watch England get thumped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steady on PG you might actually give England some praise if you're not careful!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

South Africa 37 - 30 Fiji

A great effort by the Fijians, teh score doesnt really reflect the game, a little bit more luck and a bit more composure the islanders could have beaten South Africa.

Some great tries again by Fiji









Is this the Springboks World Cup I wonder??


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Argentina 19 - 13 Scotland

Strange game, Argentina seemed content just to suffocate Scotland and try and capitalise on mistakes until the last 15 minutes when the Pumas seemed to stiffen up with nerves. Scotland could have stolen it at the end.

Argentina were the better team but did not play up to their potential, Scotland could also have played much better, they seemed bereft of ideas and constantly ran narrow channels straight into the Argentinian defence.

Could the Pumas do the Boks? Not if they played like they did today.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Edge of the seat stuff for the last ten minutes. Had real hope for Scotland there but agree that Argentina didn't play as well as they should have


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Robert said:


> Edge of the seat stuff for the last ten minutes. Had real hope for Scotland there but agree that Argentina didn't play as well as they should have


Robert its a pity the Scots didn't play a more expansive game sooner in the match, they just kept running slap bang into a very strong Argentinian defence. It's a great pity as they could have won.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, I know. Fortunately, us Scots tend to have hopes rather than expectations, just a pity there wasn't an extra few minutes.

Lamont made a few mistakes and also showed some fight. You wouldn't argue with Brown would you? (the rugby player not the polictician







)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Robert said:


> Yeah, I know. Fortunately, us Scots tend to have hopes rather than expectations, just a pity there wasn't an extra few minutes.
> 
> Lamont made a few mistakes and also showed some fight. You wouldn't argue with Brown would you? (the rugby player not the polictician
> 
> ...


There's only one Gordon brown I respect the late great "Broon frae Troon" and not the "Feartie frae Fife"


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Realised I got the guys name wrong, it wasn't Brown, I think it was Smith.

But anyway, I know the niece of Broon, in fact Peter's daughter. I used to work with her husband. Here's a an article from the Scotsman about them Scotsman. Quite a sporting family


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Robert said:


> Realised I got the guys name wrong, it wasn't Brown, I think it was Smith.
> 
> But anyway, I know the niece of Broon, in fact Peter's daughter. I used to work with her husband. Here's a an article from the Scotsman about them Scotsman. Quite a sporting family


Thanks for posting the link Robert, it was a great tragedy when Broon frae Troon died prematurely.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The third place play-off was fantastic with the celestial blue and white of Argentina humiliating France at the Parc de Prince 34 - 10.

The Pumas showed pride, passion, skill and commitment right through to the 80th minute. the French had no answer to the Argentinians tactical kicking, counter rucking and counter attacking. they also scored what may well be the try of the tournament in the 64th minute after the Argentinians turnover a French attack on their own 22 Agulla break passes to Corleto .... TRY .... and a great try at that.

The Pumas other four tries weren't so shabby either.

Brilliant game, well worth seeing, sadly they are not repeating it on ITV4 .... but I hope it will be on again


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm embarrassingly enough, with all I had going on today I forgot all about this match









Just watched the highlights and the French looked lackluster at best. The Pumas gave them a hiding from the looks of things. Let's hope the final is more enjoyable


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I'm embarrassingly enough, with all I had going on today I forgot all about this match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope England play rugby, attempt to score some tries and, of course, win.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Let's hope England play rugby, attempt to score some tries and, of course, win.


You are starting to sound like an Aussie/Kiwi .......









Except for the last bit


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the Argentinians have def' become Les Bleus bogey team haven't they?

worryingly looking at their performance last night I think England would have strggled and as the Boks beat theam somewhat easily it doesn't look good.

And Ashton is talking of changing tactics tonight (a double bluff perhaps) so perhaps hings aren't as settled in camp as we are led to believe?

I remember watching last time, getting up early that sunday morning, it was terrific then, lets hope tonight is just as good.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll be at a wedding reception tonight, so won't be able to watch, curiously the French seem to have lost all interest in watching or discussing rugby at the moment.

Win or lose the team have done us proud over the last couple of weeks, and I'd just like to see them give a good account of themselves. I'll be hoping for a win, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope England play rugby, attempt to score some tries and, of course, win.
> ...


I can't help it , I am sure RU would be better with 13.









Looking forward to it, after Bradford City v Darlington I am sure it will be good. A bit presumptious, but when is the victory parade? I am in London tomorrow and Monday and it would be good to see it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Looking forward to it, after Bradford City v Darlington


0-0 with 7 bookings! did you lose the will to live?

The mighty whites won again


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey, 0-0 with Darlington is a vast improvement after losing the last 5 on the trot, the last two against the the world beaters of Accrington Stanley and bloody Morecombe.







Over 14000 there, we must be mad.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I played against Takudzwa Ngwenya in a Dallas 7s tournament a couple of years back. He's small, but blindingly fast and very tough. But he has hands like stone: he left two tries on the ground in the Eagles' loss to Munster in Chicago in August. He's done the same a few times in RWC pool play.


Just want to correct the record here! After finally seeing photos of "Z" and not just blurry internet video, I realised I played _with_ him - many times!








When I was at Fort Hood I used to play 15s for Dallas Athletic RC, which is Z's team. Somewhere around here I have a photo of him from an after-match pub crawl that is a riot!

Z in fact has good hands (though he did leave some opportunities on the ground this year). Stoked to see a former mate at RWC! Apparently the 'Quins have approached him, as has a club in France. JoT, you may be getting to see more of him!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > I played against Takudzwa Ngwenya in a Dallas 7s tournament a couple of years back. He's small, but blindingly fast and very tough. But he has hands like stone: he left two tries on the ground in the Eagles' loss to Munster in Chicago in August. He's done the same a few times in RWC pool play.
> ...


It's great when something like that happens









David Strettle and Takudzwa Ngwenya ..... now that would be a pairing







although he will have to work hard to get Ugo Monye's place.

By the way Colin, Ngwenya means crocodile in Ndebele! good guys the Ndebeles


----------

